# αμερικανιά



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Να βάλω να ψάχνουμε ταυτόχρονα και την *αμερικανιά*;


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα -η αμερικανιά θα έλεγα πως είναι πιο συγκεκριμένη, όχι;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Είναι. Και τη λέμε... πώς;


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2012)

Καλά τα λέει εδώ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/amerikania_2171


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η _αμερικανιά_ είναι πολύ περισσότερα από όσα περιέχονται στη λήμμα του σλανγκρ. Μπορεί να είναι (ανάλογα με τη χρήση) οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει ή προέρχεται από τις ΗΠΑ (και γενικότερα: τον πιο προοδευμένο κόσμο) αλλά _το θεωρούμε_ υπερβολικό, πρόωρο, παράταιρο για την καθ' ημάς Ανατολή, άσχετα αν είναι θετικό (καλύτερα: προοδευτικό) ή αρνητικό (καλύτερα: οπισθοδρομικό).


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Τρεις εγγραφές στο slang.gr, 43.000 γκουγκλιές, κανένα λήμμα στα λεξικά.

Σε κάποιες χρήσεις («κακόγουστο») πρέπει να είναι συνώνυμο του _κιτς_. Το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά για να περιγράψω την αγάπη των Αμερικανών για περιθωριακές θρησκείες, φιλοσοφίες, σχολές σκέψης και τα όμοια.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2012)

Η αμερικανιά είναι ένας ευρύτατος όρος που χωράει τα πάντα όλα -από τη μαγκιά κλ@νι@ τύπου Ράμπο-όλα-τα-σφάζω-όλα-τα-μαχαιρώνω μέχρι την αφελή γλυκανάλατη αντίληψη του στυλ η-αγάπη-νικάει-ακόμα-και-τον-καρκίνο/σκλήρυνσηκαταπλάκας και τ' ανάμεσό τους, ασφαλώς και αυτά τα νιουέιτζ που περιγράφει ο Νίκελ. Η κακογουστιά έχει περάσει μάλλον σε δεύτερη μοίρα, μαζί με τους Ελληνοαμερικανούς από την Αστόρια με το καρό παντελόνι και το μουσταρδί πουκάμισο με γιακά διπλάνο.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

...
Tu vuò fa l' Americano - Μαραβέγιας Ilegál


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2012)

Επίσης, λένε οι κόρες μου, αμερικανιά είναι οι απιθανότητες που βλέπουμε στις ταινίες. Αλλά φυσικά είναι ευρύτατος όρος.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Βεβαίως. Είναι παρεμφερές με τον πρώτο ορισμό του slang.gr:

Είναι οι χολυγουντιανές υπερπαραγωγές, με πρωτοκλασάτους ηθοποιούς, φοβερά εφέ, υπέρογκο κόστος παραγωγής και κοινή υπόθεση.
Ο κακός που στην αρχή κερδίζει και θα κάνει κακό στις USA, ο ήρωας που περνάει δυσκολίες και δοκιμασίες, και το γνώριμο φινάλε όπου η τάξη αποκαθίσταται μέσα από εκρήξεις και πυροβολισμούς, οι κακοί χάνουν (ή σκοτώνονται) και ο κόσμος παραμένει ένα ασφαλές μέρος.

Κάπου έχουμε και νήμα με τις υπερβολές του Χόλιγουντ. 

Δειλά δειλά έχει αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται και η _χολιγουντιά_.

Ήταν μια αρπακολλάδικη χολυγουντιά...
...είναι πιο εντυπωσιακό, χωρίς να είναι χολυγουντιά και αμερικανιά...


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με το βερναρδίνειο #7, νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για ανεξαίρετα κακόσημη λέξη και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το κατ' εμέ χαρακτηριστικότατο παράδειγμα της πολιτικής ορθότητας.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

και δυο αμερικανιές, κατ' ανάγκην μη αρνητικές....το να πας σε ψυχολόγο, αμερικανιά της ψυχανάλυσης, αντικαπνιστικός νόμος, νεοταξίτικη αμερικανιά και υστερία


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2017)

Η τοποθέτηση της λέξης «αμερικανιά» πάνω στον άξονα κακόσημο-ουδέτερο-εύσημο επηρεάζεται σε σημαντικό βαθμό κτγμ από τη στάση του ομιλητή απέναντι στις ΗΠΑ και σε καθετί αμερικανικό. Είναι προφανές πως για κάποιον με έντονο αντιαμερικανισμό θα είναι μια λέξη αμιγώς κακόσημη (χωρίς ωστόσο να είναι δεσμευτικό το αντίστροφο).


----------

